# Photos



## Reptiles4me (Dec 7, 2012)

Hey guys I'm really curious to know what reptiles you guys keep so please post some photos and videos of your reptiles LOL can't wait to see what you have.


----------



## Rob (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Monitors_R_Us (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 7, 2012)

Nice diamond and what type of monitor is that


----------



## The_Geeza (Dec 7, 2012)

Rob ya 2x BHp s r sick ..i love them and i have no idea y people want the new reduced forms....where the hell u get them from as im finding good BHP of originalsHard to find anywhere...cause u never know what ya guna get these days


----------



## grizz (Dec 7, 2012)

1 of.


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 7, 2012)

Try "living jungle" they have 2 nice black heads for sale.


----------



## phatty (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Rob (Dec 7, 2012)

ozimid said:


> Rob ya 2x BHp s r sick ..i love them and i have no idea y people want the new reduced forms....where the hell u get them from as im finding good BHP of originalsHard to find anywhere...cause u never know what ya guna get these days



My male (the one I'm holding) was bred by APS member Cement. Strangely enough, (what appears to be) one of his sibs went up for sale on here today.

He's a real looker, too, at a decent price....... http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/sale-snakes-43/blackheaded-python-wa-196551/


----------



## Monitors_R_Us (Dec 7, 2012)

View attachment 273133
my old jungle View attachment 273134


----------



## congo_python (Dec 7, 2012)

Heres a few of mine.


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 7, 2012)

Some of those attachments did not work monitor_R_Us nice knob tail by the way. Patty nice looking snakes.


----------



## The_Geeza (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Jacknife (Dec 7, 2012)

Reptiles4me said:


> Try living jungle they have 2 nice black heads.



lolz

Nice Albino Darwins phatty!


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Dec 7, 2012)

Rob72 said:


> My male (the one I'm holding) was bred by APS member Cement. Strangely enough, (what appears to be) one of his sibs went up for sale on here today.
> 
> He's a real looker, too, at a decent price....... http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/sale-snakes-43/blackheaded-python-wa-196551/



I agree he is a real looker, shame that he is down on the boarder, with no means of transport.
I was actually going to ask you the same thing that Ozzy did 

- - - Updated - - -



ozimid said:


>



Aww jealous


----------



## congo_python (Dec 7, 2012)

A few more for fun.


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 7, 2012)

Those green trees are spectacular I have a real soft spot for green trees and geckos.


----------



## Rob (Dec 7, 2012)

Love the Roughie, c_p, and the Wheatie.


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 7, 2012)

Nice olives to I think that species will end up being the first snake species that I ever own and will definitely wont be the last. Such good colouring not as good as those green trees.


----------



## phatty (Dec 7, 2012)

the one I cant afford but hey at least I got a hold


----------



## Rob (Dec 7, 2012)

Reptiles4me said:


> Nice olives to I think that species will end up being the first snake species I own. Such good colouring not as good as those green trees.



Judging solely on your posting history thus far, I'm going to recommend against you getting an Olive as your first snake. If you're hell-bent on it then at the very least, have a word to APS member Joemal first, and get him to show you a pic or two.


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 7, 2012)

What is that phatty!!! It looks so *COOL*​.


----------



## Justdragons (Dec 7, 2012)

I like ya first bhp Rob, almost fire red. stunning.. 

i love when you see some of the variety in some peoples collections.. makes me proud of Australian reptiles..


----------



## Rob (Dec 7, 2012)

justdragons said:


> I like ya first bhp Rob, almost fire red. stunning..



Cheers Toby, I get that a lot. I never get any love for my girl, though. I love her twice as much to make up for it, though.


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 7, 2012)

Are my brother owned 2 carpet pythons and I got some good hands on experience with them but sadly he bought a new tank that had a hole in it ,he did not know this, and they escaped never to be seen again. If you think that getting an olive as a first time snake is not such a good idea than I will take your word for it.

- - - Updated - - -

Wait your judging on my posting history ,then all I have to say is maybe your wrong maybe your right,


----------



## Rob (Dec 7, 2012)

Reptiles4me said:


> Wait your judging on my posting history ,then all I have to say is maybe your wrong maybe your right,



That could well be the case, which is why I emphasised the reason for my judgement.

Olives get kinda big, and big snakes can kinda hurt when they bite, but hey if you think you can handle it, go for it !

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...irst-half-decent-tag-show-194218/#post2259212


Also: [video=youtube;GxhoP9vcfaQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GxhoP9vcfaQ[/video]


----------



## Xeaal (Dec 7, 2012)

grizz said:


> 1 of.




I want one, I want one, I want one... and very soon.. I am getting one 

- - - Updated - - -

Phatty, what on earth kind of snake is that? The colours are so unusual!!


----------



## phatty (Dec 7, 2012)

paradox albino darwin carpet python


----------



## Red-Ink (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Stimm (Dec 8, 2012)

Xeaal said:


> I want one, I want one, I want one... and very soon.. I am getting one



Oh, where did you find a roughie Xeaal?


----------



## Jacknife (Dec 8, 2012)

Reptiles4me said:


> Nice olives to I think that species will end up being the first snake species that I ever own and will definitely wont be the last. Such good colouring not as good as those green trees.



Probably not a wise move. Did you see Brian in that clip, he's handled snakes for over 30 years, and that wasnt even a full grown Olive...


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 8, 2012)

Phatty I will do what ever it takes to get one of those paradox albion Darwin carpet pythons even if it takes me my whole life to do so.:lol::lol:

- - - Updated - - -

I handle my animals every day and they trust me as I trust them and from what I have leant is that olives are one of the best snakes for handling. I have never been bitten by my animals but I have been bitten by other people's animals.:lol:

- - - Updated - - -

Hey where starting get a little of topic can you post some more photos and videos. I don't want this thread to turn into another debate.


----------



## Gonemad (Dec 8, 2012)

I handle my animals every day and they trust me as I trust me and from what I have leant is that olives are one of the best snakes for handling. I have never been bitten by my animals but I have been bitten by other people's animals.:lol:[/QUOTE]

You do have a lot to learn! Mistakes happen out of a number of things, stupidity beening one of them you need to listen alittle more to what people say there are people out there whom know what there doing and still get bitten take in to considerate your hands are baby size to say rob (sorry rob) and think of more damage. Wanting every thing you see and admitting to it make people think you aren't serious in this hobby but what do I know I have taken me years to get the courage to get my GTP out of shear worry about an animal dying in my care of inexperience.


----------



## Monitors_R_Us (Dec 8, 2012)

Gonemad said:


> I handle my animals every day and they trust me as I trust me and from what I have leant is that olives are one of the best snakes for handling. I have never been bitten by my animals but I have been bitten by other people's animals.:lol:



You do have a lot to learn! Mistakes happen out of a number of things, stupidity beening one of them you need to listen alittle more to what people say there are people out there whom know what there doing and still get bitten take in to considerate your hands are baby size to say rob (sorry rob) and think of more damage. Wanting every thing you see and admitting to it make people think you aren't serious in this hobby but what do I know I have taken me years to get the courage to get my GTP out of shear worry about an animal dying in my care of inexperience.[/QUOTE] He doesn't look after his animals, his dad does.


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 8, 2012)

Gonemad you right I do have a lot to learn when it comes to snakes because my experience ,with snakes, has only come from my brothers 2 carpet pythons that I used to handle and I know mistakes happen because that is what we learn from. You may not realise it ,thanks to my threads. But I always listen and learn and then correct where I went wrong.:lol:

- - - Updated - - -

I'm a very tall thirteen year old and my hands are most likely ,not 100% sure, to be bigger then yours. I'm not sure how big robs hands are or yours when I watch the video of snake bites I'm more looking at the snake not rob ,assuming that is the rob your talking about,.

- - - Updated - - -

Now can you guys post some more pics please I'm really want to see what you guys keep.:lol:not trying to impose or anything I'm just generally curious.

- - - Updated - - -

View attachment 273219
View attachment 273220
View attachment 273221
View attachment 273222
View attachment 273223
View attachment 273225
View attachment 273227
Here are some of my reptiles. Just fed my 7 year old bearded dragon and was hoping I could get a shot of him eating but he didn't want any more pellets he sometimes eats crickets ,woodies and his favourite mealworms and yes he is indeed a male because he has the bumps on his underside.:lol:


----------



## Gonemad (Dec 8, 2012)

Yes that's the rob in talking about, my hands aren't that big as I am female. I was trying to say they grow into large animals and can do a lot of damage to smaller hands! I'm not in any way having ago at you! just wanted you to realize over your threads you have said you will get one of those, and first snake being olive that's fine mate if you dad is going to help, but if you surf other threat from before on olive you will realize they aren't really friendly and you need to spend a lot of time with them and take a lot of bites and that's ok if your prepared for that. I guy near me has one must admit it's so beautiful but such a b.t.h. It's always good to want something but homework must be done before broadcasting I'm getting one. Just a thought. Keep learning mate you have plenty of time to learn and enjoy.


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 8, 2012)

I look after my animals ,Monitors_R_Us, no one else Gonemad don't believe him he doesn't know how to keep comments like that ,that are not true, to himself.


----------



## Monitors_R_Us (Dec 8, 2012)

Reptiles4me said:


> Gonemad you right I do have a lot to learn when it comes to snakes because my experience ,with snakes, has only come from my brothers 2 carpet pythons that I used to handle and I know mistakes happen because that is what we learn from. You may not realise it ,thanks to my threads. But I always listen and learn and then correct where I went wrong.:lol:
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


 So you don't even feed him greens? :facepalm:


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 8, 2012)

Why do people ,like you, keep talking about my dad in this thread? my dad dose not help out with handling and caring for my reptiles I know a lot more then him when it comes to animals I know a lot more then most people ,not all but most and most people are not on this site,.

- - - Updated - - -

Yes my dragon gets his greens he gets vegetables and some flowers so yes I do know how to look after him.


----------



## Monitors_R_Us (Dec 8, 2012)

So you know so much with 7 years experience yet don't feed your adult beardie any greens? Look I am sorry I have no personal vendetta against young keepers of your age , you're 13 but when you come onto a reptile forum and immediately start creating multiple pointless threads, then people will alot more knowledge give you great advice and you disagree time after time and say blah blah I have 7 years experience when clearly you do not. Your threads show you are after multiple species yet you can barely look after the ones you have.


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 8, 2012)

What are you talking about all of my animals get the right food and I did say he gets his greens learn to read you are the only person so far that is always saying things like that. Grow up and get over it I'm ending this debate right now.:x
Ow and by the way I always listen to the other members and I know the great advice they give me. Stop commenting on my threads you always turn them into debates.

- - - Updated - - -

Gonemad ,sorry I did not now you were female, I know I sounded a little snappy before and thanks for the advice someone else did tell me that. You both gave me something to think about but I'm sure I'll be fine with getting an olive and yes I'm aware of the fact that they have been known to get 10ft+.

- - - Updated - - -

Hey 'Phatty' quick question ,I just went over the photos that you posted, I was wondering if that 'Darwin carpet python' 'the one under the albinos' had any albino as well because he/she looks a lot lighter then a normal 'Darwin carpet python'? Very nice looking snake.


----------



## jamesjr (Dec 10, 2012)

A few of mine


----------



## Stevo2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Keeping on topic; here's a pic of our Bluey enjoying some time outside :lol:


----------



## phatty (Dec 10, 2012)

Reptiles4me said:


> Hey 'Phatty' quick question ,I just went over the photos that you posted, I was wondering if that 'Darwin carpet python' 'the one under the albinos' had any albino as well because he/she looks a lot lighter then a normal 'Darwin carpet python'? Very nice looking snake.



it is a het for albino same as pic 2 and 3

- - - Updated - - -



Reptiles4me said:


> Hey 'Phatty' quick question ,I just went over the photos that you posted, I was wondering if that 'Darwin carpet python' 'the one under the albinos' had any albino as well because he/she looks a lot lighter then a normal 'Darwin carpet python'? Very nice looking snake.



it is a het for albino same as pic 2


----------



## Monitors_R_Us (Dec 10, 2012)

Stevo2 said:


> Anybody else want to chip in and help buy Reptiles4me an adult Olive  Probably need to help with a camcorder or webcam thingy so we can watch it in action
> 
> If it wasn't for my concern as to the well-being of the snake I'd leap at it myself...
> 
> ...


I am sure his 7 years of reptile experience is plenty enough mate to handle an adult olive.


----------



## Stevo2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Monitors_R_Us said:


> I am sure his 7 years of reptile experience is plenty enough mate to handle an adult olive.



The above was ok to stay, but not my comment "That's what I figured". Seriously? Mods - if you're going to edit my post to the point that the only comments remaining are from somebody else's post then perhaps the whole post should be deleted?? Just a thought. Ta.


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks I think.....
I don't want an adult olive I would like to get what I can afford and that's a juvenile in case you were wondering 'that way they will they are easier to train'. By the way the 7 years experience well very little of that is experience with snakes. The only experience I have with snakes is with ones that I handle at expos and my brother used to own 2 carpet pythons so I used to handle them. I may not have that much experience 'with snakes' but I have read lots about them and I have been bitten by them a couple of times so I know things can and will go wrong.


----------



## Monitors_R_Us (Dec 10, 2012)

Reptiles4me said:


> Thanks I think.....
> I don't want an adult olive I would like to get what I can afford and that's a juvenile in case you were wondering 'that way they will they are easier to train'. By the way the 7 years experience well very little of that is experience with snakes. The only experience I have with snakes is with ones that I handle at expos and my brother used to own 2 carpet pythons so I used to handle them. I may not have that much experience 'with snakes' but I have read lots about them and I have been bitten by them a couple of times so I know things can and will go wrong.


 "no need"


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 10, 2012)

"stop feeding the fire" If you really own a reptile park then that's awesome.
Oh if your kind of annoyed about me saying 'easy to train' when I say that ,this is what I should of said originally, I mean settle him/her down and build trust between us ,making him/her easier to handle and less snappy,.
"Fine line"


----------



## The_Geeza (Dec 10, 2012)

U 2 still at it lol


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 10, 2012)

I think one of the mods edited that first and last part. Not sure why ,to me it sounded less 'annoying'. ,Maybe not the best word for it,.


----------



## Monitors_R_Us (Dec 10, 2012)

No more snipping


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (Dec 10, 2012)

Monitors_R_Us said:


> Haha this 13 year old thinks he is David Attenborough


Nope, changed my mind. Don't feed the fire George. Give it up you two


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 10, 2012)

..


----------



## phantomreptiles (Dec 10, 2012)

Reptile4me & monitors_r_us give it up, as I can't be bothered moderating please be friends and impart your knowledge properly, or at least in parts that may of be help to others.
It sounds like both of you have some experience & knowledge that may help newbies. So lets stop snipping and move forward, and help those that need it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 10, 2012)

Every time I have tried to be friends ,not blaming him, I seem to get in trouble. I'm am still willing to be friends if he is.


----------



## Red-Ink (Dec 10, 2012)

Reptiles4me said:


> Every time I have tried to be friends ,not blaming him, I seem to get in trouble. I'm am still willing to be friends if he is.



Don't worry bout it kid, he's been sent to the naughty corner to cool off.


----------



## Zanks (Dec 10, 2012)

Red-Ink said:


> Don't worry bout it kid, he's been sent to the naughty corner to cool off.


People should act their age a bit more, Reptiles4me is doing just this, a few others need to grow up and be more tolerant or simply ignore. Picking on a teenager does not show maturity.


----------



## Chanzey (Dec 10, 2012)

Reptiles4me said:


> Every time I have tried to be friends ,not blaming him, I seem to get in trouble. I'm am still willing to be friends if he is.



He's alot more annoying don't worry.


----------



## Red-Ink (Dec 10, 2012)

Here you go kid... another pic of what I've got around the house just to keep us on track.


----------



## saintanger (Dec 10, 2012)

phatty said:


>



the enclosure for that last albino is way to small. such a beautiful python deserves a nice large enclusure


----------



## fegzz (Dec 10, 2012)

B&G jungle, diamond and smooth knob tailed gecko


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 11, 2012)

they are some of my favourite gecko species. Great pics ,red- ink and fegzz,

- - - Updated - -





- - - Updated - - -

One of mine


----------



## Red-Ink (Dec 11, 2012)

another gex for you kid...


----------



## Stuart (Dec 11, 2012)

A couple of mine for you..


----------



## phatty (Dec 11, 2012)

saintanger said:


> the enclosure for that last albino is way to small. such a beautiful python deserves a nice large enclusure



i know it is only temp as i am getting me mate to make me up a 1200w x 2000h bank


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 11, 2012)

That is one of the nicest looking knob tails I have ever seen ,Levis Levis if I'm not mistaken,. You got any pics of a banded knob tails?
Hey SniperCap cool high yellow ,can't really tell if that's a diamond or a carpet,.


----------



## Red-Ink (Dec 11, 2012)

Reptiles4me said:


> That is one of the nicest looking knob tails I have ever seen ,Levis Levis if I'm not mistaken,. You got any pics of a banded knob tails?
> Hey SniperCap cool high yellow ,can't really tell if that's a diamond or a carpet,.




Thanks mate.. it's a _N. l. pilbarensis _not_ N. levis levis. _Diamond are carpets... _Morelia spilota spilota, _no it's a jungle _Morelia spilota cheynei.

_No pics of bandeds from Victoria... YET


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 11, 2012)

Or we'll I don't know snakes as well as I know lizards ,I've read hepes about snakes,. I will definitely get a N.I pilbarensis 'if possible'. By the way is that a morph? because I have never seen something like that ,that isn't a morph, really cool either way.

- - - Updated - - -

I know diamonds are carpets ,so I don't know why I wrote something that inferred that there not,. Maybe it's because I'm still tiered or something.


----------



## Red-Ink (Dec 11, 2012)

No not a morph... just a regular run of the mill pilb.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Dec 11, 2012)

You can see some of mine here:
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/member/kaotikjezta-27679/albums/


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 11, 2012)

Wow kaotikjezta that is one awesome group of reptiles you own.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Dec 11, 2012)

Reptiles4me said:


> Wow kaotikjezta that is one awesome group of reptiles you own.


Thanks, some of the pics need updating and I have some that are hard to photograph so they are not represented in the collection.


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 11, 2012)

That's alright mate.


----------



## The_Geeza (Dec 11, 2012)

Red-Ink said:


> Thanks mate.. it's a _N. l. pilbarensis _not_ N. levis levis. _Diamond are carpets... _Morelia spilota spilota, _no it's a jungle _Morelia spilota cheynei.
> 
> _No pics of bandeds from Victoria... YET


Its good to c someone helping out on the snake side of things...this has been a big couple days and if wasnt for u it may not of calmed down...That Darwin a Het by the way cause its a cracker ?


----------



## Rob (Dec 11, 2012)

Red-Ink said:


> another gex for you kid...



Very nice ! I'd like one too, please.


----------



## Red-Ink (Dec 11, 2012)

Rob72 said:


> Very nice ! I'd like one too, please.



Next season Rob... not a problem mate. I couldn't be bothered breeding them this season (bit of a lazy year lol)


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 12, 2012)

This is a bit off topic ,sorry guys, but when you have the young next ,red-ink, could you send me a message please? I really want one ,there so cool,.


----------



## Red-Ink (Dec 12, 2012)

Reptiles4me said:


> This is a bit off topic ,sorry guys, but when you have the young next ,red-ink, could you send me a message please? I really want one ,there so cool,.



Sure kid no probs...


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks. 

Heres one of my pics to get us back on track.


----------



## Gonemad (Dec 17, 2012)

Mowgli loving his mouse


----------



## Gonemad (Dec 17, 2012)

Milli my milii


----------



## Gonemad (Dec 17, 2012)

Crankie my favorite amyea


----------



## Gonemad (Dec 17, 2012)

Some of Milli's baby's


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 17, 2012)

Nice collection Gonemad. You probably already know this ,but what the heck, the geckos are my favourites but I still love that green tree python. By the way what prickly knob tail is that ,norm or what.


----------



## Gonemad (Dec 17, 2012)

Reptile4me
He's normal When they get cranky they tend to hump and puff up and rock from foot to foot. Quite funny to watch! His tail has a little knob on the end which he wiggled to get the attention of his crickets hence the name knob tail.


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks for that info. I didn't know much about the prickly knob tail geckos. By the way where can I buy one? I have been doing some digging recently but have been unsuccessful so far.


----------



## Gonemad (Dec 17, 2012)

I have only my baby 11 mths left which i wouldnt sell she sits on her log wagging her tail like a puppy i sold my pairs and adults to help pay for my Gtp but keep an eye out on here you will find them!


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 18, 2012)

Ok. I wasn't asking you if you had some for sale but thanks for the info. That photo of yours is a fantastic shot of him.


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 19, 2012)

I got this browny golden thing. I think it's a brown swamp snake. It's pretty relaxed though when I move it about


----------



## mcbuggsy (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh VenomOOse, you are hopefully wearing a flameproof suit ha ha ha......


----------



## JosPythons (Dec 19, 2012)

These are two of my babies.......


----------



## Coastal_Girl (Dec 20, 2012)

Whats the blue stuff in the tank? Looks awesome! Nice snakes


----------



## cathy1986 (Dec 20, 2012)

Coastal_Girl said:


> Whats the blue stuff in the tank? Looks awesome! Nice snakes



Blue stuff where??

Cathy


----------



## Stuart (Dec 20, 2012)

Coastal_Girl said:


> Whats the blue stuff in the tank? Looks awesome! Nice snakes


Looks to be aquarium sand/substrate, Rob will no doubt know 



Cathy said:


> Blue stuff where??
> 
> Cathy


Second post with Robs happy little Woma


----------



## cement (Dec 20, 2012)

Some. No special morphs etc just normal types here. Not that I am against morphs, I just dont own any anymore.


----------



## Bananapeel (Dec 20, 2012)

Sorry for off topic post but does anyone breed RSPs in Vic? just incase I decide to get one because I love them soo much!!!!!
Amazing collection you have cement! love the lacie! absolutely gorgeous!
@ cement - what is the last animal? I just can't quite work it out.:?


----------



## Shaggz (Dec 21, 2012)

Bananapeel said:


> @ cement - what is the last animal? I just can't quite work it out.:?



Looks like a ratsnake to me lol


----------



## jamesjr (Dec 21, 2012)

cement said:


> Some. No special morphs etc just normal types here. Not that I am against morphs, I just dont own any anymore.





Nice collection, love the diamond in the 4th last pic, looks huge or is it just the pic?


----------



## Red-Ink (Dec 21, 2012)

Snake...


----------



## cement (Dec 21, 2012)

Bananapeel said:


> Sorry for off topic post but does anyone breed RSPs in Vic? just incase I decide to get one because I love them soo much!!!!!
> Amazing collection you have cement! love the lacie! absolutely gorgeous!
> @ cement - what is the last animal? I just can't quite work it out.:?





jamesjr said:


> Nice collection, love the diamond in the 4th last pic, looks huge or is it just the pic?




Bananas, that is a bhp. Jamesjnr she is the biggest diamond i have ever seen at just shy of 9ft. I have been doing snake calls for years here on the Central Coast and have only seen three wild female diamonds that were nearly that size. She gave me the 50 egg clutch two yrs ago.

- - - Updated - - -

Bhp is looking good Rob, so is the diamond. Was the diamond one from the 50? My memory not so good there were so many baby diamonds going out that year.


----------



## The_Geeza (Dec 21, 2012)

Shaggz said:


> Looks like a ratsnake to me lol


Rat snakes r Black 2............. and illegal ............


----------



## Rob (Dec 21, 2012)

SniperCap said:


> Looks to be aquarium sand/substrate, Rob will no doubt know
> 
> 
> Second post with Robs happy little Woma



It is called Wild Crystal substrate (google it). It does look great, but I don't think it is suitable for heat mats/cords. Rather than repel the urine/urates like it is supposed to, it was drying it out and cooking it, and I don't think I really need to describe the resultant stench.  Of course, Stupid Woma never seemed to release at the cool end where this probably wouldn't have been an issue.


----------



## Tipsylama (Dec 21, 2012)

Rest can be found here 
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...ection-large-ish-pictures-197209/#post2286191


----------



## Rob (Dec 21, 2012)

cement said:


> Bhp is looking good Rob,




Cheers Graham. He is looking good, and has the attitude to match. 




cement said:


> so is the diamond. Was the diamond one from the 50?



No, she's from Peterwookie. Beautiful snake and a beautiful nature.


----------



## Ricko (Dec 21, 2012)

VenomOOse said:


> I got this browny golden thing. I think it's a brown swamp snake. It's pretty relaxed though when I move it about




MOOOOOSEY is it poisonous? hahaha


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 23, 2012)

It might tickle a little


----------



## ironized (Dec 24, 2012)

Am I the only one who thinks Geckos are freaking creepy looking? They all have that evil smile and they all stand FAR TOO high off of the ground for such skinny legs...


----------



## ssnakeboyy (Dec 24, 2012)

my tanami woma and an old photo of my eastern beardie.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Dec 26, 2012)

cement said:


> Some. No special morphs etc just normal types here. Not that I am against morphs, I just dont own any anymore.



I love the BHP pair, very cute, the rest of the BHP's are great looking snakes, love the beardie and the other snakes, all look so well looked after, I too was wondering what the last pic was, then read down and it is a BHP, cool shots.


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 26, 2012)

I love that BHP cement. Nice work mate actually all the photos ,except my horrible pics that were taken with my iPad, look pretty damn good. Nice work everyone.
ironized. Not all geckos are like that but most still do have the evil eyes. Evil or not there certainly not freaky looking ,I love em,. LOL my fav's no matter what. I currently keep 3 but I'm getting a whole lot more at the VHS expo ,hopping to get some tropical species that are native to rainforest of North Queensland one day. Real good looking ,not evil and not freaky hahaha.


----------



## cement (Dec 27, 2012)

Rob72 said:


> Cheers Graham. He is looking good, and has the attitude to match.
> 
> Loves his food eh?!
> 
> ...



Its a fine example of a nice diamond!


----------



## Rob (Dec 27, 2012)

cement said:


> Loves his food eh?!



Well he seems to have mellowed a bit, but for a while there I couldn't even change his water without him lunging at me. Though if you open his door and let him come out on his own terms he is generally OK.

And yes, they ALL love their food.


----------



## Reptiles4me (Jan 4, 2013)

Hahaha don't they all.
P.S sorry for the late reply.


----------



## Clarke.93 (Jan 4, 2013)

I had $2, 500 worth of geckos that I could've shown you...... but the person "looking after them" killed them all while I was away on site, only told me yesterday when I came home...


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 4, 2013)

That's terrible clarke! and thats a decent amount of gex.


----------



## Chicken (Jan 4, 2013)

Clarke.93 said:


> I had $2, 500 worth of geckos that I could've shown you...... but the person "looking after them" killed them all while I was away on site, only told me yesterday when I came home...


Jesus, and must've gone pretty wrong for them to all die, what happened.. did he tell you?
Feel for you


----------



## Reptiles4me (Jan 4, 2013)

How the heck does one person single handily manage to kill 500 geckos? I'm shockt considering geckos have very basic husbandry requirements. How did they die? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Clarke.93 (Jan 4, 2013)

Gone for like 6 months..
Fed them for the first week or two. Then food ran out... gave him 200 bucks for food. All he had to do was throw a few in each night as a bare minimum.... 
Haha not quite 500 geckos mate!!
Basically neglect for 6 months...
Glad I didn't end up buying the patternless before I left...


----------



## Gonemad (Jan 4, 2013)

Sorry to hear that mate! If I was the career I would run!


----------



## Mitch_89 (Jan 4, 2013)

*My Show and Tell*

Ok to the thread starter....
Heres my collection so far minus my yearly spotted python coz she is so milky probably tonight will shed...

1. Rufus ...the central bearded dragon



Spike.... The black plains pygmy 



Squirt... The QLD saw shell Turtle



Night Fury.... The Mountain Heath Dragon



Geckles... The Southern Spotted Velvet Gecko



Will post my spotted tommorro she is half shed as i type this haha awsome timing....


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 4, 2013)

Hopefully you're rebuilding the collection or doing something else to cheer you up


----------



## Reptiles4me (Jan 4, 2013)

You have a very nice collection. I like night fury because he looks like a jacky dragon.


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 4, 2013)

Mitch you have awesome critters there mate!


----------



## Mitch_89 (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks ...Getting more soon haha it doesnt stop.... and here is my spotted named skittles freshly shed...


----------



## Little_monkeys (Jan 5, 2013)

This is Cleo...


And this is Oli

and other two pics are Cleo again and Oli in temp enclosure while I do a rebuild.


----------



## Clarke.93 (Jan 5, 2013)

I don't know what I'm gonna do haha.
Bit much to go out and buy all new stock this season.
May give monitors a go....


----------

